# يارب لا تبكتني بغضبك



## النهيسى (26 يوليو 2011)

*المزمور السادس*

* يارب لا تبكتني بغضبك*

 
 

“يارب  لا تبكتني بغضبك ، ولا تؤدبني بسخطك ارحمني يارب لأنى ضعيف . أشفني فإن  عظامي قد اضطربت ، ونفسي قد انزعجت جداً وأنت يارب فإلى متى . عد ونج نفسي ،  و أحيني من أجل رحمتك . لأنه ليس في الموتى من يذكرك ، ولا في الجحيم من  يعترف لك . تعبت في تنهدي . أعوم كل ليلة سريري ، وبدموعي أبل فراشي .  تعكرت من الغضب عيناي . هزمت من سائر أعدائي . عدوا عني يا جميع فاعلي  الإثم . لأن الرب قد صوت بكائي . الرب سمع تضرعي . الرب لصلاتي قبل . فليخز  وليضطرب جداً جميع أعدائي . وليرتدوا إلى ورائهم بالخزى” . هللويا.
ان هذا المزمور يطلق عليه مزمور التوبة. اننا جميعا نستحق غضب الله بسبب  خطايانا ونستحق التبكيت والتأنيب ولكننا نقول مع داود النبى فى المزمور..
*يارب لا تبكتني بغضبك*
 أنا يارب أعترف بخطيئتي وأعترف أني أستحق التبكيت  والتأديب ولكن أرجوك “لا تبكتني بغضبك”
 فلو أدبتني بغضبك يمكن أن تفنيني (أر10 : 24)
 لا تغرقني بالطوفان ولا مع فرعون وجنوده.
 لا تحرقني كمدينة سدوم..
 أنا أخطئ إليك كل يوم ولكن أرجوك لا تبكتني بغضبك..
 فأنت لا تخدش مشاعر الناس ولا تجرح قلوبهم..
 بكتني بلطف كما بكت بطرس على إنكاره ولم تجرحه أو تحرجه..
*لا تؤدبني بسخطك*
 أدبني يارب فأي أبن لا يؤدبه أبوه ؟!
 أدبني فإن التأديب نافع لي. فأنا أستحق التأديب وأكثر، ولكن أرجوك أدبني حسبما أحتمل لأني مسكين وضعيف.
 الإنسان هو الوحيد الذي يكثر من التأديب ومن التبكيت.
 أما أنت يارب فلا تبكتني بغضبك ، ولا تؤدبني بسخطك.
*ارحمني يارب فإني ضعيف*
 ارحمني يارب لأنك لو لم ترحمني أنت لا يمكن أن يرحمني أحد غيرك لو أن قلبك أنت قد أغلق ، لا أجد قلباً أخر.
أنا يارب لست الجبار الذي قتل جليات ، بل أنا الضعيف الذي قتلته الخطية مع بثشبع.
 أنت يارب إله الضعفاء والمساكين، حتى الأقوياء الذين اخترتهم، اخترتهم بعد أن شعروا بضعفهم.
 إن أقوياء هذا العالم يستندون على الذكاء والمهارات الاجتماعية أما أنا فضعيف ولا استطيع أن أقهرهم إلا بقوتك أنت.
 أنا مثل ابن لم يطع أبيه وذهب بعيدا عن منزله ولكن لا يزال يحبك ويحتاج إلى رحمتك وحضنك.
أنا لست موسى القوى الذي قتل المصري، بل أنا موسى الضعيف ثقيل الفم واللسان.
 أنت يارب تقف ضد الأقوياء المعتزين بقوتهم ، أو الشاعرين بقوتهم.
 لذلك أدخل يارب إلي نفسي وحطم صنم ذاتي وكبريائي.
ارحمني يارب فإني ضعيف. ضعيف أمام الشيطان ضعيف أمام الناس ضعيف أمام نفسي.
 ضعيف أمام جسدي ضعيف أمام مشاعري ضعيف أمام الظروف. ارحمني يارب فإني ضعيف.
*اشفني فإن عظامي قد اضطربت ، ونفسي قد انزعجت جدا*
الخطية تؤثر على الجسد والروح :
 1. من جهة الجسد: لو ارتعش الجسد لكان الأمر سهلاً ، أما أن تضطرب العظام الصلبة القوية فهذا يدل على أن الجسد على وشك الضياع.
 2. من جهة النفس : “نفسي قد انزعجت جدا” وهذا رد فعل للذة الخاطئة التي تمتعت النفس بها في الخطية.
*وأنت يارب فإلي متى ؟*
 داود هنا لم يقل إلي متى يارب تنساني ؟ ولا  إلي متى تقف بعيداً ؟
 إنما قال إلي متى .. وسكت !!
 غلبه التأثر فلم يكمل العبارة…أنت يارب فاهم ما أقصد.
 إلي متى أظل في هذا التعب الداخلي وهذا الحزن الذي يحاصرني؟
 إلي متى أظل في صغر النفس والشعور بالعار ؟ وذكريات الخطية تتعبني؟
 لا تتركني لنفسي الضعيفة المنزعجة ولا لعظامي المضطربة. أرجوك استجب لي …
*هل نتأخر نحن في الاستجابة لنداء الله؟*
 نعم: أحيانا نتأخر و يكون السبب كسل أو فتور نعانى منه وعلى سبيل المثال  عندما تطلب والدتك طلب منك والبرد قاسى بالخارج تتوانى في تنفيذه لكن عندما  يطلب أصدقائك أو أحبائك هذا الطلب تسرع لتنفيذه.
 نحن نصنع ذلك مع الرب هل ذلك عدم احترام لعلاقتنا به أم عدم وجود مخافة في قلوبنا؟
 ولكن نحن يا رب مساكين وضعاف فارحم ضعفنا لأنك كثير الرحمة وجزيل التحنن .
*هل الله يتأخر في الاستجابة ؟ *
 إن الله أحياناً يستجيب بسرعة، وأحياناً يبطئ.
 له حكمته في الاستجابة السريعة، وله حكمته في الإبطاء.
1. من جهة الاستجابة السريعة يقول “ويكون إني قبلما يدعون أنا أجيب ، وفيما هم يتكلمون بعد أني أنا أسمع” (اش 65: 24)
 2. لعلك يارب تستجيب بسرعة للأبرار… أما أنا فخاطئ.
لعله توجد في عينيَّ دموع تريد يارب أن أعصرها فتسقط.
 ربما توجد بعض تنهدات لم أتأوه بها بعد.
 ربما يوجد بعض انسحاق لم أنسحقه لتكمل توبتي.
 حقاً يارب: ليس المهم أن أفهم مشيئتك إنما المهم أن أطيع مشيئتك.
*عد ونج نفسي وأحيني من أجل رحمتك، ليس في الموت من يذكرك ولا في الجحيم من يعترف لك*
 كونه يطلب من الرب أن يعود، معناها أنه شاعر بالتخلي و الغربة عن الله..
 أين يارب محبتك الأولى ؟ أين تعزياتك القديمة ؟!
 أحيني من أجل رحمتك وليس من اجل استحقاقي ولا من اجل توبتي ولا من اجل صلاتي ولا من اجل دموعي بل من اجل رحمتك وحنانك.
 لأنه ليس في الموت من يذكرك ، انقدني يارب من موت الخطية.
 إن الأموات بالخطايا لا يذكرونك هنا على الأرض و لا حينما يذهبون إلى الجحيم.
 وهنا نذكر أنواع الموت :
 1- موت الجسد بانفصال الروح عنه.
 2- الموت الأدبي : فقدان الصورة الإلهية. التي تميزنا كأولاد الله.
 3- الموت الروحي: انفصال الروح عن الله. أموات بالخطايا (اف 2 : 1، 5)
 4- الموت الأبدي : الهلاك الأبدي في النار الأبدية.
*تعبت في تنهدي ، أعوم كل ليلة سريري وبدموعي ابل فراشي، تعكرت من الغضب عيناي ، هزمت من سائر أعدائي*
 قد يبكي الإنسان ويكثر من البكاء حتى يأتي عليه وقت يتعب فيه من البكاء.
 لقد بكى داود وتنهد ليس فقط طلباً للمغفرة و إنما بعد أن نال المغفرة !
 و كأنه يقول “أنت يارب غفرت خطيتي ولكن كيف أنا فعلت ذلك أين كان عقلي و أين كان ضميري ؟
 ها أنا أعوم كل ليلة سريري وبدموعي ابل فراشي …
 ربما في النهار أكون مشغول بأشياء كثيرة وبالتعامل مع الناس ، أما بالليل  حينما أخلو إلى نفسي بعيداً عن دوامة العمل منفرداً بنفسي أظل ابكي على  خطاياي.
 ولست فقط ابل الوسادة لكني أعوم السرير كله وبدموعي ابل كل فراشي.لقد صارت دموعي لي خبزاً نهاراً وليلاً (مز 42: 3)
سأظل ابكي العمر كله إلي لحظة انتقالي فأقول: “ارجعي يا نفسي إلي موضع  راحتك ، فان الرب قد أحسن إلي ، و أنقذ نفسي من الموت وعيني من الدموع  ورجلي من الزلل” (مز 116 : 7 ، 8)​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (26 يوليو 2011)

*ميرسى ليك استاذى النهيسى​​*


----------



## soso a (27 يوليو 2011)

ميرسى يا استاذ 

انا بحبه كتير المزمور ده 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​


----------

